# The Buck Commander Bow by Athens Archery



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Buck Commander Philosophy
Buck Commander was formed on the heels of a rich history of entertaining hunters through the Duck Commander series of videos. In creating Buck Commander, one of our goals was to capture the same passion for deer that the Robertson family has shown for years with ducks; another was to have a great time doing it. It is not the size of the horn, score or location that makes a hunt successful; it is the experience and enthusiasm for the hunt. And that’s what makes it worth watching!

Deer hunting should be fun. We, in no way, claim to be “professional” deer hunters. We’ve brought together a group of guys who work hard at what they do, are successful in their fields and who hunt deer just like you. We plan to bring a freshness and a realness to deer hunting videos, and hope our passion and excitement for the sport come through.





The Buck Commanders can be checked out at:

buckcommander.com


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Very nice looking bow! Can we get a close up of the grip?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Very nice looking bow! Can we get a close up of the grip?


I put in a request as well....


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

NIce looking bow!! :thumbs_up


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice limb details. I like the orange in the draw stops.


----------



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

That thing is sweet. Seems like a good bunch to team up w/ too.


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> Buck Commander Philosophy
> Buck Commander was formed on the heels of a rich history of entertaining hunters through the Duck Commander series of videos. In creating Buck Commander, one of our goals was to capture the same passion for deer that the Robertson family has shown for years with ducks; another was to have a great time doing it. It is not the size of the horn, score or location that makes a hunt successful; it is the experience and enthusiasm for the hunt. And that’s what makes it worth watching!
> 
> Deer hunting should be fun. We, in no way, claim to be “professional” deer hunters. We’ve brought together a group of guys who work hard at what they do, are successful in their fields and who hunt deer just like you. We plan to bring a freshness and a realness to deer hunting videos, and hope our passion and excitement for the sport come through.
> ...


Those words just seduced me. I may have a man crush now:mg:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

BoCoMo said:


> That thing is sweet. Seems like a good bunch to team up w/ too.


they are "off the charts" cool.

We are very glad to the Buck Commanders Archery Sponsor.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

flintcreek6412 said:


> Those words just seduced me. I may have a man crush now:mg:


Bob, they are some of the most down to earth, classy guys in the industry.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

cartman308 said:


> NIce looking bow!! :thumbs_up


Thanks, we thought it turned out pretty good.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Wow.....just wow.


----------



## Bohica (Jul 6, 2009)

Can't wait to see those guys using the new bow on the show!.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Bohica said:


> Can't wait to see those guys using the new bow on the show!.


Some of the guys like Chipper Jones used our bow all of last year.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

So we should be seing these new Athens on there shows.:teeth:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

ShootingABN! said:


> So we should be seing these new Athens on there shows.:teeth:


yes they will be using them this year, will be on next years DVD.

If you watch their 2nd DVD you will see the Athens in there on a few hunts.


----------



## 0zarks2 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Awesome!*

That is a very nice looking bow! I would love to try one out. I wish there was a dealer close to me.


----------



## Bohica (Jul 6, 2009)

Will they be available in camo?.


----------



## duckmaster46975 (Jan 7, 2007)

That is a sweet looking rig!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Bohica said:


> Will they be available in camo?.


I will get an answer for you tomorrow.


----------



## michiganchad (Apr 1, 2005)

That is a great looking bow. The more I look at the athens bows the more I like them. Are there any dealers in Michigan so I can get my hands on one?


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

That bow is sweet. Now I need a one of those, a camo Accomplice and a target colored bow for spots.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

michiganchad said:


> That is a great looking bow. The more I look at the athens bows the more I like them. Are there any dealers in Michigan so I can get my hands on one?


Go to http://athensarchery.com/ click on the bow, then do a dealer search.:teeth: Good luck these are great bows!


----------



## KPD007 (Jan 27, 2008)

Awesome group of people there. It's nice to see the pro ballplayers involved with hunting. And that bow is sweet looking.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

TTT:smile:


----------



## Danny279 (Mar 19, 2006)

Man that thing looks good! I think I may need an Athens bow soon


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

That may be the sweeetest looking bow i have ever seen period!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

completepassthu said:


> That may be the sweeetest looking bow i have ever seen period!


wait till you see some of the other cool bows we have in the works...:smile:


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

rodney482 said:


> wait till you see some of the other cool bows we have in the works...:smile:


Just keeps getting better!
I know you mentioned the 37" ata is due out late this year, any other '09 surprises? Just thought I asked...:smile:


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Went to the Buck Commander site. Nice.:darkbeer:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

alaz said:


> Just keeps getting better!
> I know you mentioned the 37" ata is due out late this year, any other '09 surprises? Just thought I asked...:smile:


you guys will be the first to know...well right after me:shade:


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*Man that bow is sexy but not as sexy as the 1 they call "RedRum":shade:*


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

very nice looking bow.:darkbeer:


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

Chipper is one of the reasons I Played ball for 14 years.


----------



## 29innovator70 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Bump*

this need to be at the top for everyone to see!


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

futur owner of an athens bow right here.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Sweet looking bow I love the black and orange combo.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

TTT:shade:


----------



## Bburg HuntNFish (Mar 4, 2008)

Very Nice! Keep them comming Jason!


----------



## oz4nu (Jul 18, 2009)

Nice job


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

oz4nu said:


> Nice job


Thank you!


----------



## mattcrov (Apr 12, 2006)

any more photos of your bows to come? would like to see more.
thanks


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

mattcrov said:


> any more photos of your bows to come? would like to see more.
> thanks


I will be posting some more pictures from the R-100

:smile:


----------



## engco231 (Feb 15, 2009)

looks great!!! like to have that graphic in a sticker


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Sweet looking bow there!


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

I really never thought I would hunt with a bow that wasnt camo. These all black bows and black riser camo limbed bows have kinda grown on me. I am more fond of them now than an all camo bow.


----------



## mo.hunter (Jul 31, 2009)

black and orange ,(harley davidson colors) my favorite.EXCELLENT!


----------



## Gatorjaw (Sep 25, 2005)

rodney482 said:


> ATHENS ARCHERY IS PLEASED TO ANNOUNCE THE PARTNERSHIP WITH THE BUCK COMMANDERS, WE WOULD LIKE TO INTRODUCE YOU TO THE BUCK COMMANDER BOW BY ATHENS ARCHERY.
> 
> 32" ATA
> 7BH
> ...


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

tuff lookin bow for sure.


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

Nice looking bow just wish there was a dealer in my area.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

skinner2 said:


> Nice looking bow just wish there was a dealer in my area.


me too but you can buy direct from Athens I'm sure.


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

rodney482 said:


> i will be posting some more pictures from the r-100
> 
> :smile:


pics?????


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

well how was it?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

BOHO said:


> me too but you can buy direct from Athens I'm sure.


We prefer if you buy online that you contact Bass and Bucks. www.bassandbucks.com give them a call.

Staff shooters go direct with Athens


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

rodney482 said:


> We prefer if you buy online that you contact Bass and Bucks. www.bassandbucks.com give them a call.
> 
> Staff shooters go direct with Athens


Is that the only place that carries Athens bows?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

BOHO said:


> Is that the only place that carries Athens bows?


It is the only dealer that is allowed to advertise our bows for sale online.


----------

